# TFO TiCr-X extension, has anyone used one



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Looking for someone who has used the TiCr-X extension.

It will give me a couple feet on my 8 wt essentially turning it into a switch rod. 

If anyone has this extension and you are local I would like to buy it off you, providing you are willing to sell. Or if you used it and sold it for some reason I would like to know why.

Thanks


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i have a ticcr-x.......extension???


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

No response to PM... 


Anyone else have any experience with the extension?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*extension?*

again, what is an extension? Switch rod?


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion.

TFO makes an extension for the 7 & 8wt TiCr-X that gives you a two handed lower section and a lower section in addition to the other pieces you already have. 

http://www.templeforkflyrods.com/products/rods/conversion.html

Thus making it a 5 piece 11'3" two handed switch rod.

A switch rod is a rod that can be cast either one or two handed. It is usually longer than a single handed rod but shorter than a spey rod. It can be cast using traditional overhead technique, spey cast, or a combination of both.

Theoretically giving you the ability to cast farther with much less effort. 

Switch rods have really gained popularity in the surf on the east coast, on big rivers out west, and with some of the bone fisherman in Hawaii, just to name a few. 

Another group that is moving to the switch rod are the more seasoned fly casters who have shoulder/arm issues. In my case I am sick of double hauling an 8wt or 10wt all day in the surf.

I am considering the TFO extension or a Beulah Surf rod. Obviously the TFO would be a cheaper start, but the Beulah looks soooo sweet!

http://www.beulahflyrods.com/products/surfrods/surfrods8-9wt.php


Video of the someone casting the Beulah


----------

